# Ottawa Restaurant



## Sylvia W (Aug 16, 2006)

We are celebrating our 40th anniversary in Ottawa Oct 8 at the Lord Elgin as this is where we spent the first night of our honeymoon.  Can anyone recommend a good place to eat within walking distance.  We like all kinds of food but do not want to spend more than $200.  Thanks   sylvia


----------



## Victoria (Aug 16, 2006)

Try the Chateau Laurier.  It is a Fairmont Hotel - very elegant!


----------



## tashamen (Aug 17, 2006)

We stayed at the Lord Elgin last year on our 24th annivesary - congrats on 40!

I'd recommend Luxe Bistro in the Byward Market area - an easy walk.  Easily the best meal we had on that trip (and we had many very good ones).


----------



## SteveH (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Sylvia:
You could probably squeek by for $200 at Signatures, the Cordon Blue School's restaurant.  It's one of only two CB schools in North America.  (the other is in Las Vegas)  It's about a 30 minute walk right down Laurier St into Sandy Hill.
Check out the menu at http://www.lcbottawa.com/
Steve


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 18, 2006)

One of our favourites is Vittoria Trattoria in the Byward Market


----------



## Sylvia W (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Has anyone gone to the Merlot at the Marriott?  Hubby thinks he would like the view.   Sylvia


----------



## DG001 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Merlot is good*

I have been to the revolving restaurant on top of the Marriott (I think thats the Merlot?) for brunch, and had been there for dinner when it was not a Marriott (was it a Radisson? - this was some years ago). It is very nice - elegant, and the service is really good. 

I would say though, that I preferred the brunch buffet, just because I could enjoy the view more. Food was good. Beautiful views!


----------



## Sylvia W (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Merlot.  We reserved for 6 o'clock as the weather network says twlight is at 6:38.  Thought we would get the view plus see the lights come on.  If the service is as good as the person making the reservation was, we should have a nice evening.  Sylvia


----------

